# Bush beans recall



## wimpy69 (Jul 26, 2017)

Baked Beans Voluntary Recall Notice - Update
July 25, 2017
UPDATE – July 25, 2017 
Bush Brothers & Company is voluntarily recalling certain 28 ounce cans of Brown Sugar Hickory Baked Beans,
Country Style Baked Beans and Original Baked Beans because cans may have defective side seams.
We are experiencing high volume in consumer response and apologize for any delay in getting back to you.
If you are concerned about the safety of your product, please follow these instructions. 
Photo examples can be found on page 2.
1. Check the Best By date on the bottom of the can.
• If the Best By date is any date other than “Jun 2019”, then your product is NOT included
in this recall.
• If the Best By date reads “Jun 2019”, please proceed to step 2.
2. If the Best By date reads “Jun 2019”, check the Lot Code on the bottom of the can. Only the following
Lot Codes are affected:
• 28 ounce Brown Sugar Hickory Baked Beans lot codes
o 6097S GF 
o 6097P GF 
• 28 ounce Country Style Baked Beans lot codes
o 6077S RR 
o 6077P RR 
o 6087S RR 
o 6087P RR 
• 28 ounce Original Baked Beans lot codes
o 6057S LC 
o 6057P LC 
IMPORTANT NOTE: If your can matches BOTH the Best By date AND a Lot Code above, then your product is
included in the recall. We ask that you contact us by calling 1-800-590-3797 Monday-Friday between the hours 
of 8:00 a.m. and 5:00 p.m. Eastern Standard. We urge you to dispose of these affected products immediately 
even if the beans do not look or smell spoiled.
For additional questions or for information on replacement of affected product, we can also be reached by
visiting our Contact Us page {https://www.bushbeans.com/en_US/contact-us}.
As a fourth-generation family-owned business, we are guided by our values of integrity, caring, responsibility,
and trust and we apologize for any inconvenience or concern this situation may cause. Thank you for your
patience and understanding as we work through this issue. We appreciate your continued loyalty.


----------



## griz400 (Jul 26, 2017)

This is why you should use van camps .... we only baked beans for smoking beans .... when you add all the seasonings, and the hickory and the time, why use anything else  .... van camps rules  ....


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 26, 2017)

I grew up on Van Camps beans.  Switched to Bush beans later.  Love 'em. 

I do make my own too.  The 55 oz can of Bush Original I have in the cabinet is not on the recall.


----------

